# Skinning Crappie



## Birdie0067

Is it possible to skin crappie instead of scaling them or will the filet fall apart when frying? Thanks
Birdie


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

yeah, but why? the skin adds to the fish flavor. just use some high pressure water to blast the scales off.


----------



## nicklesman

I skin them all the time can not stand skin on my fish. The key is keep the filet cold at all times till it hits oil

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkr43050

I skin them all as well. Part of the reason is that I don't feel that the skin really adds any flavor. The other reason is that I can skin them faster than scaling them. With a good sharp knife it is rather easy. Keeping them cool helps but for me the keeping them cool does not seem necessary for the skinning so much as just for the freshness and firmness of the meat.

I use an electric fillet knife and this really makes the entire process go slick.


----------



## buckzye11

I rarely keep the skin on... IMO i think Crappie filets taste better skin off. Just make sure you have a really sharp knife, start at the tail of the filet, make a downward cut, then flatten the knife out and use downforce while going forward with the knife. Use your off thumb nail to pinch the tail skin to the filet board to get a grip. The filets will be firm enough to put a breading on and will stay firm(if breaded and fry). I also like the skinless Crappie filets broiled with lemon pepper and butter, but they will fall apart when cooked this way.
There is also no need to scale the fish this way(way less mess), and its fast. Once you get it, one fish will take a minute or less.


----------



## bkr43050

buckzye11 said:


> Use your off thumb nail to pinch the tail skin to the filet board to get a grip.


I eliminate the need to pinch the skin with thumb by not cutting the fillet completely away from the carcass. I make the cut to separate the fillet from the front toward the back and stop cutting just short of going thru the skin at the tail. Then I fold the entire fillet back where it basically hinges at the skin right nest to the tail fin itself. When it is left still attached you really only need to hold the rest of the carcass while doing the cut for skinning. Hopefully that makes some sort of sense. It is really difficult to try and explain the process fully enough to visualize it.


----------



## my vise

YouTube "how to clean crappie" by fishinwithjoe
It shows this technique fairly well

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis

I just fillet like most everyone else, there's no benefit to leaving the skin. I can't imagine using a pressure washer on a crappie, nor can I understand why someone would want to. It's faster and easier to just fillet.


----------



## shorebound

This is how I do mine but I don't use an electric knife I keep a sharpener on the table and run the knife through it 2 or 3 times after every other fish... I used to cut down to the ribs then cut the meat off the ribs but I can do a mess of crappie in no time 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ezbite

Yep, same here. I filet them up near end of the tail, being careful not to cut thru the skin. Flip the filet on the table and skin it off, cut off the belly meat and you have a nice piece of fish just waiting for the breading and hot grease


----------



## crappiewacka

I skin and never had any fall apart. Don't keep flipping them when pan frying, just once after about 1 or 2 minutes.
I usually eat Erie perch w/skin on but they always curl up and hold a lot of grease in the fold making the texture seem mushy to me.
Any more after they're scaled and before I fry I skin them. Pain w/o the scales to skin cause the knife has no resistance, so cuts right thru.


----------



## M.Magis

crappiewacka said:


> Any more after they're scaled and before I fry I skin them. Pain w/o the scales to skin cause the knife has no resistance, so cuts right thru.


Wouldn't it be easier to skip the scaling step? Like you say, that's got to be a bit tricky.


----------



## deadbetty01

Another quick tip you guys probably already know, when skinng the fish I like to use a butter knife to hold the fillet instead of tryin to use your finger...works like a charm! Adam

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewacka

M.Magis said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to skip the scaling step? Like you say, that's got to be a bit tricky.


Good point....
I let the fish cleaning house scale and filet them. I usually take a bag out of the freezer and attempt to "deskin" them, before flouring.
Still, good point....


----------



## Bluebuster6912

Deadbetty Try a good heavy duty fork thats what I use works great


----------



## Bass-Chad

I use this method for all my panfish.


----------



## crappiewacka

Bass-Chad said:


> I use this method for all my panfish.


Cool!!! Bones??


----------



## tadluvadd

i dont have a pressure washer,so i take mine to the local car wash or somtimes run the old sandblaster over them.just kidding. couldent resist.i used to scale them,but after reading this im gonna try skinning.alot less mess sounds like.


----------



## Bass-Chad

crappiewacka said:


> Cool!!! Bones??


Bones are mainly around the stomach meat which I find way too gamey tasting so I cut at the rib line where the ribs and stomach meet.


----------



## Guest

i also use a fork when skinning a filet. with the amounts of harmful chemicals in the water, i don't know of anyone who eats the skin anymore. also, we always leave the belly meat also.


----------



## buckzye11

bkr43050 said:


> I eliminate the need to pinch the skin with thumb by not cutting the fillet completely away from the carcass. I make the cut to separate the fillet from the front toward the back and stop cutting just short of going thru the skin at the tail. Then I fold the entire fillet back where it basically hinges at the skin right nest to the tail fin itself. When it is left still attached you really only need to hold the rest of the carcass while doing the cut for skinning. Hopefully that makes some sort of sense. It is really difficult to try and explain the process fully enough to visualize it.


Thanks bkr43050, i tried it that way last time cleaning, saved me some more time on them, and i didn't waste that small secton my thumb usually takes up.


----------

